# avant X, il croyait / avait cru



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Pour la phrase suivante, devrais-je utiliser l'imparfait ou le plus-que-parfait ?
 "Avant de s'engager dans la défense de Rome, Marcus croyait *(avait cru)* dur comme fer que l'armée des barbares était invincible, mais ce qu'il constatait à présent brisait ce préjugé."
 Vu que c'est un état de pensée qui remonte à une époque antérieure au récit, je pencherais plutôt du côté du pqp, mais peut-être qu'en citant que ça s'est passé avant, on n'a pas besoin de le faire resavoir en utilisant un tel temps. Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci.


----------



## swift

En général, l'imparfait représente l'habituel dans le révolu, tandis que le plus-que-parfait marque l'antériorité d'une _action_ passée par rapport à une autre action passée.

Dans l'extrait que tu cites, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait employer le plus-que-parfait au lieu de l'imparfait. C'est peut-être l'embrayeur 'avant de' qui pose problème car le point de repère ainsi introduit organise les autres actions. C'est le temps de l'énoncé qui met les actions en perspective.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour ta réponse, swift. Cette conséquence de ce point de repère qu'est "avant de" peut-elle exister ici ? : 
"Bruce Lee répéta une cinquantaine de fois chaque coup que lui avait montré son maître Yip man, et la lassitude le gagna bien assez vite. Au début, il  pensait (avait pensé) que l'entrainement consisterait en grande partie à un affrontement direct contre le Chef, mais il s'était trompé."
Là aussi, je ne sais pas quel temps employer, car les deux me semblent possibles... Le "au début" semble identique au "avant de" de l'exemple précédent.


----------



## arundhati

L'imparfait doit se voir comme une "action" inachevée, et si effectivement les deux sont possibles, comme le dit swift il vaut mieux utiliser l'imparfait qui donne plus de fluidité au récit à mon avis.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse, arundhati. Et concernant le second passage, devrait-on mettre un imparfait comme le premier ou un pqp ?


----------



## arundhati

Ici 'il pensait' désigne plutôt un état de fait (i.e. 'son opinion était que...') et non pas une action finie. L'imparfait semble donc tout indiqué. 
Cela aurait été différent si "l'action de penser" était clairement inscrite dans une durée "finie". Par exemple on dirait :
"Pendant un court instant, il avait pensé que..."


----------



## proyoyo

Et concernant le passage "mais il s'était trompé" à la fin, ne serait-ce pas un obstacle à l'utilisation de l'imparfait ici ?


----------



## arundhati

Je comprends que cela puisse poser question...
"...mais il se trompait" serait tout à fait possible. Mais par l'utilisation du plus-que-parfait ici, on sous-entend que l'action est finie, donc qu'il a réalisé son erreur.


----------



## proyoyo

Certes, mais si je transpose la phrase au présent, ça fera :
"Bruce Lee répéte une cinquantaine  de fois chaque coup que lui a montré son maître Yip man, et la  lassitude le gagne bien assez vite. Au début, il  pense  que l'entrainement consistera en grande partie à un affrontement  direct contre le Chef, mais il se trompe (si je remplace "s'était trompé" par "trompait")."

La dernière phrase est grinçante... J'ai vraiment mal à la tête !


----------



## LV4-26

proyoyo said:


> Et concernant le passage "mais il s'était trompé" à la fin, ne serait-ce pas un obstacle à l'utilisation de l'imparfait ici ?


Je partage votre hésitation.
En principe, j'ai tendance à penser que le plus-que-parfait est le "passé du passé composé" (ou du passé simple) et que le "passé de l'imparfait", c'est....l'imparfait.

Cela marche bien souvent. ==>
Je suis allé à la boulangerie mais elle était fermée car le boulanger dormait.

Transposé dans le passé
Il m'a raconté qu'il était allé à la boulangerie, mais qu'elle était fermée car le boulanger dormait. 

Ce principe m'amènerait, en toute logique, à suivre arundhati et à utiliser ici l'imparfait
Mais, comme je l'ai dit, il me reste un doute. 

EDIT: Pour répondre à votre dernier post, je pense, comme le montre mon exemple ci-dessus, qu'il ne s'agit pas ici d'un présent qui _devient_ imparfait mais d'un imparfait qui _reste_ imparfait.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse, LV4-26. C'est assez problématique parce que j'ai toujours pensé qu'un imparfait se transformait en plus-que-parfait...
Ca veut dire que si j'ai cette phrase au présent : "Ils s'étreignent comme des frères et Marc saute sur l'occasion pour lui  dérober ses clés, tâche qu'il avait l'intention d'accomplir au moment où  son ami serait le moins attentif."
Ca donnera ça au passé ? : "Ils s'étreignirent comme des frères et Marc sauta sur l'occasion pour lui  dérober ses clés, tâche qu'il *avait* (et non avait eu ??) l'intention d'accomplir au moment où  son ami serait le moins attentif."


----------



## LV4-26

Cette dernière phrase me pose le même genre de problème que la précédente.

C'est bien pour cela que j'ai écrit "cela marche *bien souvent*". 

D'une part _avait_ me gêne un peu, c'est vrai. 
D'autre part, j'interprète _avait eu_ assez clairement comme le passé de _a eu_, qui n'est d'ailleurs pas totalement impossible dans la version au présent.

Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus efficace. 
Ce qu'il faudrait c'est savoir ce qui différencie ces deux phrases de mon exemple de la boulangerie.
Il nous manque peut-être un nouvel interlocuteur, avec un regard neuf. 
Pour moi, il y a là une comme une zone d'ombre.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci quand même, LV4-26. Peut-être qu'une lanterne plus éclairé voudra bien nous prêter un peu de sa lumière.


----------



## arundhati

J'ai peur que vous cherchiez une règle absolue là où il n'y en a pas. Tout est affaire de nuance, et de ce qu'on veut exprimer.


----------



## proyoyo

Nous avons fini par parler d'une transposition d'une phrase écrite au présent vers le passé. Est-ce que l'imparfait reste imparfait dans un tel cas ? Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait deux mille solutions ici.


----------



## proyoyo

Finalement, après recherche et réflexion, l'imparfait reste bien un imparfait suite à une transposition présent ==> passé. Et c'est tout à fait logique !
Ainsi, ce n'est pas une méthode qui marche la plupart du temps, ni un problème de nuance  ou je ne sais quoi, c'est une règle obligatoire qui s'applique de façon cohérente. 
Prenons un exemple :

Je dis : "La dernière fois que j'ai vu Marcus, il terminait son troisième repas de la journée."

Si on met ça au passé, on doit garder l'imparfait, car sinon, ça risquerait de changer le sens de la phrase :

"J'ai dit que la dernière fois que j'avais vu Marcus, il terminait son troisième repas de la journée" ici, la transposition est bonne.
En revanche, si je mets : J'ai dit que la dernière fois que j'avais vu Marcus, il avait terminé son troisième repas de la journée"
On passe ici, sans raison, d'un procès en cours (imparfait) à un procès terminé (pqp). Or, le pqp aurait été correct si le verbe terminer avait été au passé composé (il a terminé : procès également achevé). 

Donc, pour ma transposition précédente, on a donc "Ils s'étreignirent comme des frères et Marc sauta sur l'occasion pour lui  dérober ses clés, tâche qu'il *avait (avait eu)* l'intention d'accomplir au moment où  son ami serait le moins attentif."     Si on utilisait le pqp, ça voudrait dire que cette tâche de voler les clés fait partie de l'histoire ancienne, que Marc ne veux plus les dérober (alors pourquoi le faire ?), alors qu'avec un imparfait, on sous-entend qu'il veut le faire jusqu'à ce moment.

Ca rejoint également une autre de mes interrogations que j'ai fait part dans ce forum :
La phrase : Le jeune homme ouvrit les yeux deux jours plus tard. Les premiers essais   avaient été laborieux à cause de ses paupières lourdes qui *ne voulaient  pas (n'avaient pas voulu)* s'ouvrir malgré ses efforts acharnés. 
L'imparfait est pertinent (comme le pqp malgré un sens différent) et cela est visible après un basculement passé ==> présent :
Le jeune homme ouvre les yeux deux jours plus tard. Les premiers essais ont été laborieux à cause de ses paupières lourdes qui *ne voulaient  pas (n'ont pas voulu)* s'ouvrir malgré ses efforts acharnés. 
Ici, l'imparfait traduit une idée de répétition, de durée (ne voulaient pas s'ouvrir malgré ses essais en continu) alors qu'un passé composé (et donc un pqp dans un récit au passé) traduit une idée ponctuelle (il a essayé plusieurs fois puis a abandonné).

PS : Histoire d'appuyer mes arguments, je rajoute un lien sur le discours rapporté au passé : http://www.lefrancaispourtous.com/discours_rapporte2.htm


----------



## quinoa

Il faut toujours garder à l'esprit la notion de point de vue porté sur l'événement (le verbe et l'action ou l'état qu'il évoque).
Avec l'imparfait ce point de vue est intérieur à l'événement, un peu comme si l'on avait un segment ouvert (ce que j'appelle segment est une manière de visualiser dans la durée le verbe évoqué).
Avec le plus que parfait, outre l'antériorité, le point de vue est extérieur, cette fois-ci il s'agit d'un segment fermé placé avant un autre qui est l'action par rapport à laquelle on situe ce plus que parfait.


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre apport, quinoa. J'espère que ça pourra aider quelques uns.


----------

